# Dvr 942 Help!!



## mkcruiser (Mar 7, 2006)

Purchased a Dvr 942 was told to get this dvr to run Pocket Dish buy
> Dish Network however I do not have an HD TV and only have standard
RCA
> type hook ups no the 8 HD type. Could any give any help on a why to
> hook this up short of buying a HD TV?


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

Slow down! And check your grammer, I don't think anyone understands what you're asking.


----------



## mkcruiser (Mar 7, 2006)

Dish Network told me to purchase a DVR 942 to replace the DVR 511 I have because the pocket dish crashes the DVR 511 when hooked up to the USB and will only record in live time. The DVR 942 {I found out after purchasing it} only has hook ups for 1 SD TV and HD TV. I own 2 SD TV"S. I am hoping someone has an inexpensive alternative to hook up 2 SD TV's short of buying a HD TV to hook the DVR 942.[/SIZE]


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

mkcruiser said:


> Dish Network told me to purchase a DVR 942 to replace the DVR 511 I have because the pocket dish crashes the DVR 511 when hooked up to the USB and will only record in live time. The DVR 942 {I found out after purchasing it} only has hook ups for 1 SD TV and HD TV. I own 2 SD TV"S. I am hoping someone has an inexpensive alternative to hook up 2 SD TV's short of buying a HD TV to hook the DVR 942.[/SIZE]


The 942 has a standard composite (RCA) output and a coax output which may be used on SD TVs.


----------



## mkcruiser (Mar 7, 2006)

The DVR 942 , TV 1 has component (RGB), hdmi, optical audio, and reg audio... TV2 has RCA and the RG cable. I have 2 SD TV’s no HD TV.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

mkcruiser said:


> The DVR 942 , TV 1 has component (RGB), hdmi, optical audio, and reg audio... TV2 has RCA and the RG cable. I have 2 SD TV's no HD TV.


Does one of you SD TV's have Component inputs? If so, you can set the 942 to output an SD (480i) signal to TV1.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Does one of you SD TV's have Component inputs? If so, you can set the 942 to output an SD (480i) signal to TV1.


If not, you can use the composite (RCA) to go to one SD TV and the RF cable to go to the other SD TV.

Right now I have my HDTV connected via component, my VCR (think of that as SD TV1) via composit, and my beedroom TV (SD TV2) via the RF cable.


----------



## mkcruiser (Mar 7, 2006)

Tom-Tx said:


> If not, you can use the composite (RCA) to go to one SD TV and the RF cable to go to the other SD TV.
> 
> Right now I have my HDTV connected via component, my VCR (think of that as SD TV1) via composit, and my beedroom TV (SD TV2) via the RF cable.


Thanks for the help we will give it a try....


----------



## mkcruiser (Mar 7, 2006)

mkcruiser said:


> Thanks for the help we will give it a try....


My kids think this wont work any other suggestion? Just in case!!!


----------



## mkcruiser (Mar 7, 2006)

mkcruiser said:


> Thanks for the help we will give it a try....


My kids think this wont work any other suggestion? Just in case!!! Both SD TV's have RCA inputs


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you try it? Please try it out and then post your results. The 942 has two SD outputs as tomtx said. There is one that is composite (yellow ,white, and red), then there is the TV2 output which is coax (RF). just be sure the 942 is in single mode (default).


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

It will work. Stop listening to your kids and try it out. I'm doing the same thing with an extra 942 that I have.


----------



## mkcruiser (Mar 7, 2006)

Jon Spackman said:


> Did you try it? Please try it out and then post your results. The 942 has two SD outputs as tomtx said. There is one that is composite (yellow ,white, and red), then there is the TV2 output which is coax (RF). just be sure the 942 is in single mode (default).


*So I cant use it in dual mode? Hook 2 sd tv's to the dvr? That is what I need to do, I am a new at all this so please excuse my ignorance>*


----------



## mkcruiser (Mar 7, 2006)

Got this form tech support at Dish Network I guess I was steered in the wrong direction by Dish Network Customer Service! Any one want to buy a new 942?? Like I said above I need to hook 2 SD TV's with 1 DVR! Below is what tech support at Dish Network sent to me.

*Unfortunately you can only hook the TV 1 output up to a HD TV, you may 
be able to find an adapter that will allow you to turn your component 
outputs(red, green and blue) into a composite output(RCA, yellow, white 
and red) input on your TV. The TV2 output with connect to a TV with a 
standard coaxial cable. If you have any other questions or concerns, 
please call us at 1-800-333-3474. We are open 24 hours a day, 7 days a 
week and would be happy to help.*


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

mkcruiser said:


> *Unfortunately you can only hook the TV 1 output up to a HD TV, you may
> be able to find an adapter that will allow you to turn your component
> outputs(red, green and blue) into a composite output(RCA, yellow, white
> and red) input on your TV. *


Not entirely true. TV1 does need to have Component inputs (or HDMI), but it does NOT have to be HD. Many newer non-HD Tvs have Component inputs.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

mkcruiser said:


> *So I cant use it in dual mode? Hook 2 sd tv's to the dvr? That is what I need to do, I am a new at all this so please excuse my ignorance>*


Yes you can use it in dual or single mode. Changing the mode allows you to change how you control what is seen on the SD TV outputs (i.e mirror the HD outputs or independently change the SD outputs).


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

mkcruiser said:


> Dish Network told me to purchase a DVR 942 to replace the DVR 511 I have because the pocket dish crashes the DVR 511 when hooked up to the USB and will only record in live time. The DVR 942 {I found out after purchasing it} only has hook ups for 1 SD TV and HD TV. I own 2 SD TV"S. I am hoping someone has an inexpensive alternative to hook up 2 SD TV's short of buying a HD TV to hook the DVR 942.[/SIZE]


I'd say call Dish back and get them to make it work or get them to take it (942) back.

I did a quick search for an adapter for hdmi or component to composite and found nothing, That's not to say it does't exists ??????


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Those adapters exist, but are extremely expensive. IIRC a couple hundred bucks. Not worth it. That's for sure


----------

